# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش > سوال: فرق qt و eclipse چیه

## هادی2020

سلام من یه کم سردرگم شده ام می خواستم بدونم فرق و تفاوت qt با eclipse چیه؟ آخه تازه کارم

----------


## Nima_NF

فرق که چه عرض کنم، تقریبا ربط خاصی به هم ندارند که بخواهیم مقایسه کنیم.

Qt یک کتابخانه cross-platform برای نوشتن برنامه ها با رابط گرافیکی کاربری هست.
Eclipse یک کامپایلر برای زبان C++‎‎‎ هست (و سایر زبان ها) که البته Qt آن را پشتیبانی می کند و می توانید محیط طراحی Qt را در آن اضافه کنید و با Qt در آن برنامه بنویسید و کامپایل کنید.


در بخش فنی C مطالب زیادی مطرح شده است

----------


## vcldeveloper

Eclipse یک IDE هست، با پشتیبانی از زبان های برنامه نویسی مختلف، نه یک کامپایلر.

----------


## Nima_NF

> Eclipse یک IDE هست، با پشتیبانی از زبان های برنامه نویسی مختلف، نه یک کامپایلر.


طبق عادت، من معمولا لفظ کامپایلر را برای IDE ها استفاده می کنم.
البته درست هست که گفتنش چندان صحیح نیست، اما لفظ کامپایلر را گهگاهی خیلی ها، حتی خود سازندگان هم  برای برخی از IDE ها به کار می برند. شاید از لحاظ آن ها چون شامل کامپایلر رایگان دیگر مثل gcc هست، یا شاید هم هدف و منظور خود gcc هست که به صورت پیش فرض در آن ها استفاده می شود.

باید این عادت را ترک کنم : )

----------


## hamed.t

سلام

حالا یکی به من بگه فرق بین qt و python چیه ، اینا دوتا زبان جدا از هم هستند ؟ یه مختصری در مورد خصوصیاتشون برام توضیح بدید لطفا.

----------


## saleh.hi.62

> سلام
> 
> حالا یکی به من بگه فرق بین qt و python چیه ، اینا دوتا زبان جدا از هم هستند ؟ یه مختصری در مورد خصوصیاتشون برام توضیح بدید لطفا.


دوست عزیز qt یک framework ولی پایتون یک زبان برنامه نویسی .

----------


## hamed.t

> دوست عزیز qt یک framework ولی پایتون یک زبان برنامه نویسی .


قدرت پییتون به C++‎‎ همراه با qt میرسه؟.

----------


## saleh.hi.62

سی پلاس پلاس و پایتون هر دو زبان برتامه نویسی هستن.

پایتون یک زبان فوق العاده ساده و قدرتمند برای کارهای مختلف به شمار میره.
شما میتونید از بایند پایتون برای QT هم استفاده کنید.

----------


## saeed_Z_F

ما باید Python را با C++‎ (دو زبان برنامه نویسی) و Qt را با کتابخانه های Python مقایسه کنیم تا مقایسه درستی داشته باشیم.
از نظر قدرت Qt با کتابخانه های Python قابل مقایسه نیست بدین معنی که Qt از همه نظر از کتابخانه های Python سرتره.
اما زبان برنامه نویسی Pythonاز بعضی لحاظ از C++‎ بهتره (مانند سادگی ، داینامیک بودن و ...) و از بعضی جنبه ها هم C++‎ بهتر از Pythonاست ( سرعت اجرای برنامه های تولید شده و ...).

----------

